# Region G



## BridgerLake (May 22, 2009)

After many years of applying I finally drew a Wyoming Region G tag. I've been scouting and have seen lots of bucks including some that should finish in the 170s. I'm looking for the next class of buck. I understand those can be difficult to find and may be in different places year to year. I'm looking for a remote place where a buck may get some age on him and has a little less pressure...I have horses and plan on using them. 

If anyone has hunted it in the past few years and is willing to PM me I'm happy to share where I've been and what I've seen so far. Thanks.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice. I've been building my points for a unit like that. I think I have seven. How many points did you have?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I know where a decent buck will be in fall and I will even give you $50 bucks to take him. 



He lives in town and has an pattern of pooping on my driveway rather than my lawn like a normal deer. 



I can give you GPS coordinates to where he will be.


The a couple of issues you will run into with horses is feed and water. I don't know what areas you have been too, but feed can sometimes be scarce in the fall. 



Water can also lead to more camps and people. Water is commonly found in the bottom of the drainage, which is a ride up to the top every morning in the dark. Which depending on the terrain can be a nightmare and depending on the terrain you may have company (Trails with other horse hunters). 



Region G is hunted by quite a few. There is a lot of country and the more country you can cover before the hunt to find a buck of your choice the better. 



There are quite a few people that know where the good ones are, but like wood duck spots in Utah they are tight lipped. 



You may also find on opening morning that you are not the only one that knows where the bigger bucks are at. 



Mule Deer hunting in G is a bit of a combat sport that requires a lot of hard work and a bit of luck to score the buck of a lifetime.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I think for about every 40 bucks you see, there will be 1 over 180.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a G tag this year and have only found one buck over 180”. Seen a few in the 170’s. Those are big bucks and I plan on shooting one of them and being really happy with him. ——-SS


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> I have a G tag this year and have only found one buck over 180". Seen a few in the 170's. Those are big bucks and I plan on shooting one of them and being really happy with him. ---SS


Save the small 3 points for me.

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

How does this area seem to be rebounding from the hard winter a couple of years ago?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

BigT said:


> How does this area seem to be rebounding from the hard winter a couple of years ago?


It is a big area.

I think it is still worth the tag and the hunt. I will know more in two weeks.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> It is a big area.
> 
> I think it is still worth the tag and the hunt. I will know more in two weeks.


I get up to the Star Valley area for work a few times a year. Always see a bunch of deer up that way. Hoping they're making a strong comeback! Good luck to ya!


----------



## gasman (Sep 4, 2019)

Last winter and 2016 were both hard on the deer and antelope. Deer in the south end of G got hit the worst last year, in 2016 it was the whole region. Theres an entire age class missing from 2016. The winter Range last year had a few good bucks on it that most likely made it, far from the numbers in November of 2016 though.


----------



## gasman (Sep 4, 2019)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> It is a big area.
> 
> I think it is still worth the tag and the hunt. I will know more in two weeks.


A trip to the Kum and Go and a few bucks for the tag is money well spent.


----------

